
Ask HN: Which is the oldest known land dispute, settled in a modern court? - jangid
Yesterday, 9 November 2019, a ~500 year old land dispute is settled in the Supreme Court of India [1]. The dispute was between three small groups of people claiming the ownership of the 2.77 acres land. It was not a territorial dispute between countries.<p>I wanted to know if there is any other such case which is older than this.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.business-standard.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;current-affairs&#x2F;ayodhya-case-supreme-court-is-about-to-settle-a-500-year-old-dispute-119110900067_1.html
======
821403
You might find someone who can answer you here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/history/](https://www.reddit.com/r/history/)

